# Profisafe Komunikation im Blockschaltbild?



## david.cordier (24 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der sicherheitbetrachtung. Wir haben eine Profisafe Komunikation zu einer Fremdanlage diese gibt uns ein sicheres Not-Halt Signal sowie ein sicheres Türsignal, wir versorgen die Anlage mit einem sicheren Not Halt Signal. Nun die Frage wie bilde ich dies in der Sicherheitsbetrachtung, explizit im Blockschaltbild ab? Bei Hardware Kopplung stellen wir es so dar:



Nur habe ich hier ja keine Karte Taster o.Ä.

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen, Vielen Dank vorab

MFG


----------



## stevenn (24 Juli 2020)

wenn ich zwei Not-Halt Taster oder Not-Halt-Signale habe, würde ich es genauso darstellen.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juli 2020)

Wir stellen den Partner nur als Not-Halt oder Schutztür dar (also ohne F-DI, CPU). Die Details sind dann in der Beschreibung aufgeführt.
Profisafe betrachten wir nicht anders als eine normale Verkabelung.
Es sei denn, es wird irgendwo zeitkritisch. In diesem Fall gehen die Kommunikationszeiten ein.


----------



## revilo16 (22 April 2021)

Ich würde hier auch ganz gerne nochmal einhaken.
Wir realisiert ihr sowas in Sistema.

Also z.B. Fremdanlage liefert über sichere Kommunikation via PNPN Koppler von 1500er F-CPU auf 1500er F-CPU ein Not-Halt Signal.
In Sistema die CPU dann 2x als Subsystem anlegen? Was ist mit dem Koppler? Den gibt nicht in der Datenbank und auch im Datenblatt fehlen die Kennwerte?


----------

